# Cramps.....what does this mean?



## carly120 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, on 5th round clomid. Now cd 15 and have had strong  cramps for 3 days....like dull ache all the time and heaviness low down......what does this mean? Is this ovulation pain? Implantation? Clomid side effect? Preg? I'm very confused....I'm hitty Missy with ovulating, have ovulated only twice since being on clomid once on cd 21 and last month cd 14.....these cramps I have now are a bit like period pains but with heaviness ....hard to describe? Anyone had this?x


----------



## Angelina28 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi carly
I am having the same this time (2nd round of Clomid).  Had cramping and pain down left hand side on day 20 and 21.  Also had bleeding though on day 17, 18 and 19 so not sure what is going on.
First round of Clomid and painful breasts and night sweats but not so bad this month.  No breast tenderness.
I had a positive OPK this month on day 12 so i keep hoping its a good sign!!  I have a lot of old blood from day 17 right up to period, but this month it stopped day 19 when cramps started, so not sure what to think??  I am now cd 23.
Let me know what happens??  Got everything crossed for both of us!....................
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hi carly
* 
If you're getting cramps on cd15 then this sounds very much like it's ovulation pain and symptoms.

The clomid can cause all manner of side effects and symptoms and can exacerbate any ovulation pain. It's most probably a combination of both clomid and ovulation. Would be way too early for implantation or pregnancy symptoms. Implantation happens around 5-12dpo, usually around 24 hours after embie has reached blastocyst stage which is about day 5/6 but sometimes can be late implantation, up to 12dpo. Most women wouldn't get pregnancy symptoms until they were around 6 weeks pg so far too early for either of those at the moment.

Looks like a good sign that you're ovulating or just about to ovulate.

I ovulate fine on my own and was prescribed clomid quite a few years ago to boost ie release more eggs, so that just made all my usual ovulation pain and symptoms even worse. Even on natural cycles without any form of fertility drug, I get pains, starting around cd10 onwards, getting progressively worse until I ovulate cd14/15 and then they ease up but continue to a lesser degree all the way through 2ww, along with plenty of other symptoms too.

*Hi Angelina
* 
OPKs only detect the LH surge before ovulation, not ovulation itself, so if you get a definite positive on cd12 then you're likely to ovulate around 36 hours later (on average) so would be cd14. If you did ovulate cd14 and you're cd23 now then you'd be 9dpo (9 days past ovulation) now. Quite a few women do get spotting and/or bleeding around ovulation and during 2ww. Can be any number of reasons....residue old blood coming away as the womb thickens up with fresher, newer blood, from the ruptured follicle following ovulation, side effect of clomid. If you're concerned about this bleeding then do speak with your consultant. Just noticed you have endometriosis (  from a fellow, long-time sufferer) and this can cause spotting/bleeding at any time during cycle.

Also see you have polyps (again, I've had these removed several times - see my signature in pink writing, bottom of this message) - assuming these are uterine/endometrial polyps, then these can sometimes act just like an IUD/coil as they irritate the womb lining and cause pain, bleeding etc. This does often depend on the size and location of the polyps though. Have you been advised to have them removed ? When was the last time you had a laparoscopy to remove endometriosis ?

Good luck to you both  
Natasha


----------



## Angelina28 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi again Minxy
Thanks for replying.
My gyni doesnt know why i am bleeding.  They did say the fibroids (sorry get mixed up with polyps and fibroids)shouldnt cause any problems as very small at the moment.  Had last lap last May (to remove cycst and right ovary).  I usually have a lap every 2 years or so to see what is going on.  Didnt realise i had the cyst (size of grapefruit) on ovary - no pain etc, but I was on oral contraception at the time.  He did say my endo at that time wasnt too bad and he was pleased with it.
I have stage 4 endo and the only real pain i have is in on my bladder but refused an operation as it isnt bad enough to warrant such a big operation.  I will put up with it for a while longer.
Suppose I just think that this bleeding will stop me conceiving as something is wrong!!  Sorry to be doom n gloom!
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Angelina28 said:


> Hi again Minxy


Have we spoken before ?? 

A fibroid can also cause irregular bleeding and pain....and yet again, it's something I've had although mine was on the outer side of my womb and not inside it. All those things plus having a septate uterus means my insides are a bit of a mess as you can imagine...also like you I have stage 4 endo...was diagnosed at first lap nearly 23 years ago although I've had it almost 30 (since I was 12  ). When were you diagnosed with endo and how many laps have you had ? Having a lap around every 2 years is fairly regular....I had my 7th in May this year which was only a year after the previous one...unfortunately, since coming off the pill to ttc quite a few years ago, my endo has become more and more agressive and returning much quicker....and 6mths on clomid 5 years ago followed by 7 IVF/FET cycles hasn't exactly helped either ! I have managed to conceive 6 times though (4 naturally, 2 through IVF/FET treatment) so have to keep staying positive....although we're almost at the point of drawing a line under it all so probably a very different stage to you. How long have you been off the pill and ttc ?

The gynae you're seeing, are they a fertility expert or are they endo specialist ? It's often a good idea to see a fertility consultant who has endo specialism of some kind...I've certainly found it helped as they understood across the board, if you know what I mean. What are the reasons for prescribing you clomid ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## carly120 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, thanks so much minxy, your reply has been really helpful! I am now cd 19 so will be going for bloods on fri.....fingers crossed I have ovulated   the cramps continue but not half as strong so from what you said I would guess they were the ovulation pains.  I'm gutted preg symptoms don't happen until about 6 weeks-my excuse for eating everything in sight and lounging around being tired was me convincing my self I'm preg and therefore allowed lol....must stop! 

Angelina28 thanks for your reply too, wish you well! Keep me informed how you get on.   for both of us xxx


----------



## Angelina28 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words carly and yes a def   for us both!!!!


----------



## Angelina28 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi minxy
think you kindly replied to one of my threads.
Was diagnosed at 23 with endo and think i have had 7 laps and then the removal of my ovary last year.  keep thinking all the scaring from the treatment of my endo wont help when ttc either.
I came off pill October 2009 but periods didnt come back while Deceber 2009 so being ttc since then.  I insisted that my gnyi put me on Clomid as i responded well last time to it (unfortunatley we didnt know that dh was infertile so obviously no pregnancy).  With new partner now who already has a daughter and he is 48 so if the Clomid doesnt work we are going to call it a day!

I dont want to go down the route of IVF (I did this with donor egg from sister when they couldnt get sperm from dh) and it made my endo so much worse!  was struggling with the pain on my bladder.  I went back on pill until they removed ovary last year and after speaking to partner just wanted one last try naturally and then the clomid - just finished 2nd month.  Got 4 more to go.

My gyni is a fertility specialist so has never been interested in endo although he has decided to ignore me of late as think he is sick of me now!!

sounds like you have had such an awful time minxy - must be like an emotional rollercoaster for you.  Endo has a lot to answer for!  I wish you every success ttc and sending   for us both xxxxxxx


----------

